# laptops



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a new laptop that I want for multimedia purposes. I have been checking them out and am interested in toshiba, HP, prostar, sager with configurations along these lines; P 4 2.0 ghz, 15 in screen, 512 mb dd ram, 30 gig HD, combo drive, and anything else that you would recommend. I can afford about $1800. I've seen the toshiba 1905s 300 series and anything like it is going to be good. I don't like gateway or dell.....

Does anyone have a favorite online store with awesome deals?
And techniques to get a good deal?

I'm familiar with places like, micropro, acer, sager, prostar, chem usa, computer4sure, outpost, etc.....but still haven't been able to find the best price....

your thoughts,
I will also be getting 2 laptops, do I have any leverage?

thanks again,


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Can't help you with the laptops, but, you'll get a lecture from the Mods if you post the same thing in two forums....better to request they change the location than two post twice ...just a hint...Rhett


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

sorry, I didn't really know where it belonged, and decided the other forum was a mistake........but I have zeroed in a laptop I like and would like to know what anyone might think of it;

toshiba 1905-s301series

Intel® Pentium® 4 processor 2.0GHz

256MB SDRAM for multitasking power, expandable to 1.0GB

15" XGA TFT display

40.0GB hard drive

DVD-ROM/CD-RW combo drive

ATI M6-P graphics controller, with 16MB DDR VRAM, 3D accelerator and AGP support; TV-out

Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN card

V.90 high-speed modem

Weighs about 8.3 lbs./2" thin for easy portability; high-capacity LiIon battery

Windows XP Home Edition operating system preinstalled

PRODUCT DETAILS
1905-S301

Display Type
XGA (1024 x 768) TFT

System Bus 
400MHz

Cache Memory
512KB L2 on-chip cache

System Memory (RAM)
256MB

Diskette Drive Type
3.5" 1.44MB

Graphics
ATI M6-P graphics controller

Video Memory
16MB DDR VRAM

MPEG
Yes

Modem 
56 Kbps* ITU V.90 *Capable of receiving 56 Kbps downloads. However, current regulations limit download speed to 53 Kbps.

Networking
Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN

Audio
Crystal CS4299-A codec chip

Speakers
Built-in stereo speakers

PCMCIA Slots
2

USB Ports
2

IEEE 1394 FireWire Ports
1

Parallel Ports
1

Serial Ports
0

Game Ports
0

Battery Type
Lithium-ion (LiIon)

Pointing Device
Touchpad pointing device

Operating System
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition

Included Software
Lotus SmartSuite Millennium Edition, Intuit Quicken Basic 2001, Norton AntiVirus 2002, AOL (3-month offer), Adobe Acrobat Reader, Microsoft Internet Explorer, Toshiba Custom Utilities, Satellite Series Online Documentation, Toshiba Great Software Offer

Product Weight
8.3 lbs.

Warranty Term  Parts
1 year

Warranty Term  Labor
1 year


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You may want to check out www.dell.com the inspiron's. Just bought two, one for the wife and one for the kid. The gforce 440 video card with 64 meg of onboard memory is a plus

http://www.dell.com/us/en/dhs/products/model_inspn_3_inspn_8200.htm#tabtop


----------



## starwaves77 (Feb 17, 2002)

thanks, i looked at the dell deal, if i customized it with the same features, it brought the price to around $2100, where the toshiba is $1699......after all rebates.

cost is a factor, and I probably won't do better than this for now, I thought that I would really find some sales, but, just found a few rebates. Plus i can upgrade the RAM to 512 for $120 later on....


----------



## mike9712 (Sep 19, 2002)

We use exclusively Dell where I work and they are outstanding. If you can get a Dell, get a Dell. I have a friend who works at Office Depot and he says the Toshibas cause them more trouble than any other brand. Hence why they may be so cheap, get what you pay for, know what I mean.

I am also looking to purchase, I want a Dell c400, but they won't sell it to me without a tax-id, damn them for not selling the best stuff to home users.


----------



## newfiegirl (Jul 20, 2005)

hi i have a question, i was given a laptop but its old and i think there is a system password on it. its an acer, extensa 368D and its starts to boot upthen goes to a screen that is black and has this,, 0-- and two vertical lines and when you type something it comes up invalid pass system disabled. its win 95 and just wondering if i should trash it or is there any way of fixing this... thanks!


----------



## Methost (Dec 17, 2003)

If it's a BIOS password, you could try flashing the BIOs, and if its a windows PW you just need to re-format and put on a new OS.


----------

